# Here are my piranhas



## Sharp (Jan 13, 2003)

These are my reds u will see four of them but actually they are three because i lost the biggest one







he was a 9incher.

MY REDS


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

They have awesome coloring


----------



## Sharp (Jan 13, 2003)

thax alot , but i miss the biggest one


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Nice looking cat! Those p's have nice coloring.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah I have to agree, those reds are extremely photogenic!


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

nice p's man :rockin:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

great p you have there.nice color.sorry to hear about your news though.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

What size tank? nice p's.. :rockin:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

thats wicked awsome.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice fish.
wes


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Nice pics man


----------

